# WANTED - Nismo Oil Separator



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

As above, looking for new or used for a R32


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

sadly discontinued  as im sure you are aware

big money for a new one, not sure i want to part with mine, but what you offering? (its new in box)


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

I know Matty 

I found someone with a used one for £300 but he sold it for some reason after he agreed the sale.

Speaking to someone in the states who's asking 450usd plus shipping for a used one also.

Perhaps pm a price youd like for yours?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Will be twice the price I’m afraid no less than 1k 

il pop it on yahoo auctions


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

matty32 said:


> Will be twice the price I’m afraid no less than 1k
> 
> il pop it on yahoo auctions


Fair enough. Thanks anyway Matt.

The search continues!


----------

